# Good TV for my room



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi All,

First of all, I hope this is posted in the right section.
Well, if so, I go on with my post .

I have a small room where I sleep and game.
Now I have a Full-HD (1920x1080) 22 inch screen.
But now I want to play some Blu-Ray's, and watch them on a bigger screen.

My room is not big, and I don't care about the quality of the "perfect" sound.
Well if I lay in my bed, the distance to my screen, is ± 2 metres.

So I'm searching for a TV, with a bigger screen, and with the following options:



Full-HD (1980x1020), or the best resolution for my Blu-Ray movies.
2x HDMI.
And a coaxial cable connection.
I focused on a 32 inch, but maybe is that too large...

That was my question.
I hope you all can help me...


Greetings, Rik :wave:


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a good source for TV reviews. http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57537448-221/best-tvs-at-every-size/

It doesn't seem like 32 inches would be too big. Here is another link for a tv size guide. http://reviews.cnet.com/tv-buying-guide/size-up-your-screen/ Hope this helps!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have a 37" in my bedroom and its perfect for viewing at that distance, Its slightly farther than 2meters away but I dont see even 40" being too big.


----------



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Both thanks for all the help.
And I gonna check the sites.

More help/information is always welcome 

EDIT: One question:
What is the best resolution to watch Blu-Ray movies?
I hope this one can be solved.


----------



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry for my doublepost, but I think I have found one that fits in my budget:

Toshiba 32AV933 - LCD tv.

Is this one good for Bluray, PC, TV and PS3?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Toshiba 32AV933 is only 720p so its not as high a resolution as your BluRay player will output. At the distance you will be sitting from it Im not sure that you would be able to see a difference between 720p and 1080p.


----------



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, got it.
So I can go better for a FullHD (1920x1080) TV??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, but like I said given its only a 32" you may not even be able to tell the difference between the two unless you sit much closer to it.


----------



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry, I don't get it.
What can't I tell unless I'm closer?

The difference between Blu-Ray or 720p?

Can you explain that to me, please.
Greetings Rik


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Because the display is small the difference between 720p and 1080p is very hard to see because the pixels are so close together unless your sitting very close to it. BluRay is 1080p


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Bluray has a resolution of 1080p. Most TV now a days are 1080p however some of the smaller ones 32" and below are on 780p Here is an explaintion of the the difference. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-720p-and-1080p-hdtvs.htm

Besides and LCD TV, if you can control the light in your room and don't have sun hitting the screen you may want to also look at a Plasma such as the Panasonic 42"

Your PS3 is an excellent bluray player.

If you're looking for some very nice sound I attached some audioengine 2 speakers to my Plasma and find them excellent.


----------



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, so I can also buy a *non *Full-HD TV, and watch my BluRay's.
Am I right?

I'm sorry for all the hassle, but I'm not really known with TV's and Peripherals.

Greetings, Rik


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its no problem Rik, Thats what we are here for. 

Yes in that size a 720p would be just fine.


----------



## rikdegraaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, thank you for all your time, tonyvdb.
At all the other helpers in this topic, also thumbs up.

Greetings, Rik


----------

